# USMC Powerwagon in 1:32



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Greetings-

I was at a (1:1) car show last week, and a vendor was selling a USMC Dodge Powerwagon 1946 made by New Ray. Not a bad looking vehicle for $10, had some nice details and 4WD (friction motor). So I got one. I do not ordinarly do military stuff, but I am building both a farm and a mine and thought it might be a good bash for those areas.

Then I realized I should have gotten 2 or 3 more, so searched and found them at Northern Tools and Eq website and bought 3 more for 10 bucks each plus 6 shipping.. I looked today and they went up to 13! Anyway I plan to bash a few for working trucks inspired by MIK's work. Perhaps some might like this item also.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to..._200365359

Jerry


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice truck indeed. Lot's of interesting prototypes that can give great bashing options. Perhaps you would be interested in this Hi-rail version on this picture (714th Railway Operating Battalion) on www.alaskarails.org.

Looking forward to what you're gonna do with it!

Paul 

EDIT: see also: clip of Dodge Powerwagon railtruck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That front loader is big enough that I think it would work for us poor 1:29 guys... nice find! 

Greg


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Paul- Thanks for the ideas- I never thought of a rail truck, that sounds very tempting!

Now I have to tell you what happened. Looking closely at the 3 trucks, I noticed one was missing one of the jerrycans on the running board and another was missing a headlight. The third was fine. So I called Northern Tool and Eq and told them and asked what they could do. Well, they are sending me two more at no cost!! Wow that is customer service, if only that applied to my locomotives that show up new with...ahem...a few flaws..









I have to compliment NT&E for their policy (on inexpensive items only, I presume)...Now I will have a fleet of 6 of the things! Hmm maybe a military flat car load after all, and lots of slack to screw up and still have fun.

Jerry


----------

